# "Bridge's parent application is not active. Bridge requires that a qualifying product



## ChuckTin (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm getting this error: "Bridge's parent application is not active. Bridge requires that a qualifying product has been launched at least once to enable this feature" message going from Bridge to Photoshop CS5 (and at the moment I do anticipate up-dating Photoshop to CS6).

Hardware is 2.80GHz i7, Win7 with 8.00 GB Ram and lots of HD space (boot drive is less than 1/2 full).

I have done some internet surfing and it seems a likely culprit may be the multiple copies of LR I had on this computer. Seems.

I had installed LR at version 2, 3 & 4 and have now whittled the multiple installs down to the 2.7 64 bit install and the 4.1 64 bit install.

I have tried 3-4 time to uninstall the 2.7 64 bit version with no luck what-so-ever,  I have restarted after the attempts.

I also tried to do a repair of the 2.7 version (it does load and appears to be completely functional) but to repair it Win7 displays a message window asking for the original "msi" file.  I have my original LR version 2 disk but 2.7 (well duh) was an update and no, I didn't keep the update file.

I tried Adobe customer support only to be cut off & I never got a call back "The courtesy of your hall is somewhat lessened of late".

Anybody got some wisdom to share that bears on this vexation.?

TIA
cvt


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 25, 2012)

Firstly, I would be amazed, Chuck, if Lightroom had caused this error.

It appears to be a purely Bridge error, as it checks that Photoshop, InDesign, or the Creative Suite is present. For example, assuming you only own Photoshop CS5, I can imagine it happening if you'd uninstalled Photoshop but not uninstalled Bridge. That shouldn't happen, but there are ways. Have you tried starting Photoshop? What about killing Bridge's preferences - as you start Bridge, on Windows hold down Control Shift Alt.

John


----------



## ChuckTin (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you.

I was working on the problem from the premise of "What is the last change you made?" and that was installing the LR 4.1 update. I will try "as you start Bridge, on Windows hold down Control Shift Alt".

But I remain puzzled  - what is preventing me from uninstalling LR 2.7.  Any ideas there? 

cvt


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 26, 2012)

Chuck,

You can get 2.7 (or any other release) here.

Hal


----------



## ChuckTin (Jul 26, 2012)

'Did that late last night, waiting for the opportunity to sit down and see if the repair (!) option cures LR 2.7 enough so I can uninstall it.

Thanks
cvt




Hal P Anderson said:


> Chuck,
> 
> You can get 2.7 (or any other release) here.
> 
> Hal


----------



## ChuckTin (Jul 27, 2012)

The 2.7 install download did succeed in uninstalling 2.7. Finally.
But didn't solve the problem.
I've tried calling Adobe and once again didn't get a call back! Gimp anyone?

cvt


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 27, 2012)

Chuck,

Like John said, this being caused by Lightroom was extremely unlikely. 

So what is happening, exactly? You run PS, fire up Bridge, and select an image in Bridge to edit, and then you get the error message?

Hal


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 27, 2012)

Which version of Bridge? CS3, CS4 etc? That error message usually indicates what it says - that the related PS or ID isn't present.

And have you blitzed the preferences as I suggested?


----------



## ChuckTin (Aug 2, 2012)

*Bridge's Parent Application*

John & Hal - what have I done to cure this?

Called Adobe and twice got a promise fro a call-back, unhuh.

Uninstalled all the extra copies of LightRoom
"blitzed" the Bridge preferences
Checked to see what versions I've got: 
Adobe Photoshop 12.0.4 x64; 
Camera Raw version 6.7.0.339; 
Bridge 4.0.5.11; 
LR 4.1 with Camera Raw 7.1
& where Camera Raw is - "Camera Raw 8bi" is in C:\Program files (x86)\Common File\Adobe\Plug-Ins\File Formats
Tried the dll file substitution on YouTube

What jumps out at me is *LightRoom 4.1 with Camera Raw 7.1* - if that is the problem: Can I (how do I?) step LR back to Camera Raw 6.x?

cvt


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 2, 2012)

Chuck,

LR using Camera Raw 7.1 isn't your problem. To "step it back", you'd have to go to LR 3.x. LR only uses the Camera Raw _algorithm_, not the actual Camera Raw filter.

You really ought to be asking for help with this in a CS or Bridge forum, because that's where you're having trouble.

Hal


----------

